# Pawtraits..



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The feline photographer's thread  

After quite a bit of interest thought it best to start one up for all of us budding cat photographers. Having just been given a fantastic camera I have pretty much no idea where to start with it and could do with a place to throw out the odd question or two.

So my first one is - with a DSLR and no flash I'd like to take pics of the cats indoors..I've tried the auto setting and aperture priority setting but they still seem to come out a little dark. The sun shines in on the back of the house all day which is where most of the living rooms are.

What lens and/or settings does anyone recommend?


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm learning too, I've had a DSLR for years now and apart from learning all it did when I first got it I'm guilty of sticking it in auto and letting it do it's thing  So this thread will realy make me start to use my camera as it should be used 

To answer your question HB on a purely amatuer, I don't really know what I'm talking about type answer , it sounds to me as if your cats are back lit, all the light is behind them, try putting the lights on indoors, the brighter the better, then the light will fall on what you are looking at and not be shaded by the brighter light outside.

Off to experiment


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think you're right M2M - I'll try with the lights on!!!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I've just tried putting my camera on the 'P' setting and took two pictures and just changed the exposure bias setting, which on my camera is a button you have to press down with a +/- on it and turn the wheel type thing.

I still need to get it right, but just wanted to post so you could see the difference, all the other settings were done automatically by the camera 

This picture was with exposure bias on -1


This was taken changing the exposure bias to +7


----------



## amelie (Nov 13, 2014)

Hiya,

It's tough to say as it depends on the amount of light coming into the frame. So each shot would require slightly different settings to get it perfect.

First, I would try as much as possible to have natural light shining onto your kitties i.e. facing into the sun as this will give as much light as possible without using flash.

If your cats are wriggly worms then shoot at higher shutter speeds so as to avoid blur as much as possible.

Photographing at higher shutter speeds means less light comes into the lense so to compensate you need to increase the aperture.

You might also have to adjust the ISO to allow more light in. 
Allowing too much light in can sometimes make the photo blurry though so be wary.

The above is when you are in full manual mode - you can also work in semi-auto mode by selecting 's' which prioritises shutter speed. So set your shutter speed to fast and the camera will work out the rest.

I have seen some of your shots before and think they're great so keep on keeping on and you'll be a pro in no time.

It's better to get closer to your cat(s) rather than using the zoom as this can cause noise on the image.

Here's a great article about how to fiddle with the manual settings in low light / indoors conditions to get the best effect 

https://photographylife.com/low-light-digital-photography-tips


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

When you are doing DSLR photography there are 5 things you need to juggle to get the best settings, your camera can put these together on auto, but it doesn't necessarily do what you want!

*Aperture* - Your f-stop, typically ranging from f/2.8 to f/22. The larger or smaller the aperture the more or less light will reach the sensor. This also creates your depth of field, the larger your aperture (smaller f-stop number) the smaller the depth of field, therefore the background will begin to blur out of focus.

*Shutter Speed* - Another component for determining how much light enters the camera. The shutter speed is literally how fast your shutter is opening then closing. The faster your shutter speed then less blurring and camera shake you will get (often used for action shots), but less light will be allowed into the camera so reduces your overall exposure. The slower your shutter speed then the more light is allowed into the camera, but often blurring and camera shake can be an issue.

*ISO* - This is the film grain, or at least used to be in old analogue camera, but in digital cameras it's the sensitivity to light. It is another way of controlling light levels. Often on Auto your camera will put this up high (e.g. 3200) to compensate for the low light levels. However this is not usually desirable as the high ISO will cause noise to appear in the image.

*White Balance* - This determines the tone and colour of the image and should be set to your location requirements. If you are shooting indoor with your normal lights on then you will need a tungsten setting (orange light) if you are using natural daylight then you will need a daylight setting (blue light).

*Focus* - Focus is also effected by light levels if there is not enough light then your camera will have trouble focusing. With DSLRs shooting on a large aperture then you need to be very careful with your focus, as down around f/1.8 you will be focus on such a small depth of field that can make the difference between focusing on a cat's nose or eyes. Manual focus can be tricky with fast moving cats so I tend to go auto via my focal finder.

I would suggest getting a 50mm/1.8 prime lens, doesn't need to be a super expensive one and will cover most daylight conditions.

My general rule is not to let me ISO go over 800, keep my aperture wide at 2.8 or below and have my shutter speed as fast as the lighting will allow.

And above all you need to post all photos on here so I can see lots of pictures of your beautiful cats!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mum to Missy said:


> I've just tried putting my camera on the 'P' setting and took two pictures and just changed the exposure bias setting, which on my camera is a button you have to press down with a +/- on it and turn the wheel type thing.
> 
> I still need to get it right, but just wanted to post so you could see the difference, all the other settings were done automatically by the camera
> 
> ...





amelie said:


> Hiya,
> 
> It's tough to say as it depends on the amount of light coming into the frame. So each shot would require slightly different settings to get it perfect.
> 
> ...





alixtaylor said:


> When you are doing DSLR photography there are 5 things you need to juggle to get the best settings, your camera can put these together on auto, but it doesn't necessarily do what you want!
> 
> *Aperture* - Your f-stop, typically ranging from f/2.8 to f/22. The larger or smaller the aperture the more or less light will reach the sensor. This also creates your depth of field, the larger your aperture (smaller f-stop number) the smaller the depth of field, therefore the background will begin to blur out of focus.
> 
> ...


Wow this is all brilliant thank you. Loving this thread already 

Will try both M2M's tip and amelie's and see what seems to work best inside. I do have a wriggly worm but it's the one I want to take pics of at the moment 

I'll grab a cup of tea and read the article as well.

Thanks for the breakdown info Alix - this is really useful.

I have a 50mm/1.8 prime lens and a 24-105 1.4 L USM lens that came with the camera. Which do you think is best for indoors of wriggly worms?


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I have a 50mm/1.8 prime lens and a 24-105 1.4 L USM lens that came with the camera. Which do you think is best for indoors of wriggly worms?


Both would work well if you set you aperture under f/2.8, but primes tend to look a lot nicer!


----------



## amelie (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm not 100% sure about lenses as I just use the one that came with my canon (shame I know!) but I would imagine the prime lens is better as they are traditionally used for portraits and they capture lovely depth of colour. 
Maybe somebody more savvy might be able to help with that one!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Mum to Missy said:


> To answer your question HB on a purely amatuer, I don't really know what I'm talking about type answer , it sounds to me as if your cats are back lit, all the light is behind them, try putting the lights on indoors, the brighter the better, then the light will fall on what you are looking at and not be shaded by the brighter light outside.





huckybuck said:


> I think you're right M2M - I'll try with the lights on!!!


The best thing you can do is shoot with the window behind you so the daylight is hitting the subject. Your household tungsten lights will not match up to daylight. Daylight is far stronger and they are different colour temperatures.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Hope it's alright if I post here, I currently only have a crappy point and shoot camera but am saving up for a DSLR.

I just wanted to know, what camera would you recommend for a beginner? I've gotten a few tips off of my brother but would like a wider opinion. It probably won't be for a long while yet (although I am hoping to get one for my birthday in August) but I'd like to, at least, have an idea of which cameras to look into.


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

Looking forward to the resulting pictures! My husband has a DSLR and is very good though an amateur, perhaps I should ask to borrow it (e.g, ask for a lesson in it!)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> Hope it's alright if I post here, I currently only have a crappy point and shoot camera but am saving up for a DSLR.
> 
> I just wanted to know, what camera would you recommend for a beginner? I've gotten a few tips off of my brother but would like a wider opinion. It probably won't be for a long while yet (although I am hoping to get one for my birthday in August) but I'd like to, at least, have an idea of which cameras to look into.


Have a look at SusanM's thread because there's some good advice there; she's looking for one too and is doing her research!!!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/390911-camera-help-please.html?highlight=camera+advice


----------



## amelie (Nov 13, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> Hope it's alright if I post here, I currently only have a crappy point and shoot camera but am saving up for a DSLR.
> 
> I just wanted to know, what camera would you recommend for a beginner? I've gotten a few tips off of my brother but would like a wider opinion. It probably won't be for a long while yet (although I am hoping to get one for my birthday in August) but I'd like to, at least, have an idea of which cameras to look into.


It really depends on what you want from the camera. There is a Huge selection catering from novice to professional. That's not to mention lenses (my god, what a minefield that is!)

I have a Canon 1200D which I use for work and personal use and it does the job nicely. There are better cameras out there but you are talking crazy money. It can feel slightly heavy if carrying for long periods though.

Brand wise I would stick to Nikon or Canon (not much diff) and if you are buying lenses get sigma ones. Lenses can be more expensive than the cameras.

I would recommend to go into a local camera shop (not a Currys or PC World) and get some proper personal advice


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yay the thread's been set up!!!

Alix has pretty much said it all. I use a 50mm prime lens, they tend to get really crisp sharp shots and have a really good depth of field so you can get that amazing blurred background and sharp features for portait shots. Prime lenses don't have a zoon function, so when you are out and about, at a Zoo or somewhere you need to get a close up for then they tend to be less useful, but I always have my 50mm on as standard.

For those cases where the lighting is poor, as M2M said increase the exposure a bit. Normally to change the exposure you hold the focus button and turn a dial so it increases or decreases the exposure. However, remember that if you shoot in RAW format, you can easily edit the exposure of any shot in Lightroom or similar photo editing software.

Now, shooting on "P" or "Auto" means the camera will adjust the shutter speed, apeture and ISO for you automatically, to get the best shot it thinks it can. 

However, if you feel brave, moving the setting to TV will mean you can adjust the shutter speed whilst the camera deals with the apeture. This is great for those fast moving shots when kittys are playing because the shutter will close a lot faster. However, you will compensate but getting much less light, so you will need to adjust the exposure for this. 

Moving the setting to AV mode will allow you to adjust the aperture setting whilst the camera deals with the shutter speed. Playing with the aperture means you can get those really crisp, blurred background pictures and portraits or have a really wide depth of field showing all the background detail. Low apeture settings normally have a slower shutter speed, and if the lighting is poor you will struggle to get a good shot. This is where tripods come in handy, but of course your target needs to be stationary (or not moving too fast). 

Once you master TV and AV mode, "M" or manual mode is the ultimate method because you have complete control over shutter speed and apeture. I have yet to take a really decent picture this way, but I know people who love having all the control "M" gives them.

Take loads of shots too. Try to master the focusing method where you hit the shoot button but don't actually take a shot. This focuses the camera on the target and allows you to move the camera whilst still focusing on that one item. For animals, ALWAYS focus the eyes (unless you aren't taking a shot of their face of course). The worst thing in an animal shot is blurry eyes. 

One of the best tips I had when starting out (and I have told HB this) was to get a stationary object (I think I used an old lens or similar) and stick it on a table. Then play around with settings, taking various shots. Adjust the lighting and the exposure, take shots from various angles, amend the shutter speeds and the apeture, and find out what works for you. I learned so much doing this. I then went out and starting doing the typical flower shots, then moved on to trees and flags and gradually did more and more. Fish are difficult, as are cats, but it's so good when you get that perfect shot.

I'll add some of my pics to this post later when im in from work to explain some of the points i made above


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

This was one of my favorite shots of Dante. The setting behind was terrible, but I love the focus on his face



These two are good examples of a good, sharp depth of field, taken with a cheap 50mm prime





These shots were amazing, Dante had just perfect light on him one morning I just grabbed my camera. No editing on these, he was perfect!







These are good examples of poor focus, the camera has focused on the toy not the eyes (my bad there) so the eyes are really unfocused.

I don't have my full library here at work so I'll upload some more at home of some of the zoo shots I have made mistakes with (and succeeded at)


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

This all sounds so complex!  Alix and JP your posts are SO helpful though!
I don't want to crash this thread, but could I do all of the things you've both mentioned on the Nikon D3200? And can I in the future buy lenses for it?


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah Susan I've just looked it up and it seems to be a good entry level SLR. You can get additional lenses etc for it and it's a good price too. It's got a good ISO range. 

Remember to get some extra memory cards, a good case and maybe a book to start you off. 

But in short yes i would go for that one for sure


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Susan M said:


> This all sounds so complex!  Alix and JP your posts are SO helpful though!
> I don't want to crash this thread, but could I do all of the things you've both mentioned on the Nikon D3200? And can I in the future buy lenses for it?


This isn't crashing!!! This is what it's here for 

With my limited info I'd say yes and yes


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> Yay the thread's been set up!!!
> 
> Alix has pretty much said it all. I use a 50mm prime lens, they tend to get really crisp sharp shots and have a really good depth of field so you can get that amazing blurred background and sharp features for portait shots. Prime lenses don't have a zoon function, so when you are out and about, at a Zoo or somewhere you need to get a close up for then they tend to be less useful, but I always have my 50mm on as standard.
> 
> ...


This is so useful JP and the photos below as well. The way you describe everything makes it a lot clearer. I'm going to print off some of these posts and start a file at home for reference


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> Yeah Susan I've just looked it up and it seems to be a good entry level SLR. You can get additional lenses etc for it and it's a good price too. It's got a good ISO range.
> 
> Remember to get some extra memory cards, a good case and maybe a book to start you off.
> 
> But in short yes i would go for that one for sure


 Excellent thank you! I'm definitely going to look up accessories and books! Actually just been able to play with the D3100, so I ink the D3200 is the one for me 



huckybuck said:


> This isn't crashing!!! This is what it's here for
> 
> With my limited info I'd say yes and yes


 Eeek I'm so excited! Have been wanting to do this for a very long time, very happy to be joining the decent camera squad! And very much looking forward to be able to take photos that actually show what colour my girls are properly :laugh: We shall be learning together!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I will have to save up for a decent camera, I love taking pics of J&B but all I have at the moment is my phone camera and it is absolutely useless! 

Looking forward to all these lovely kitty pics from fancy new cameras


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I tend to have the camera on aperture priority and only like using natural light. I never use the flash- I don't like the effect it has on the photos at all. I just try and balance the ISO and f/stop to get the right shutter speed. I then post-process for lighting issues. I use auto white balance too, as otherwise I'd always be having to tweak it.

I am looking at getting a good off-camera one, though, so I can toy with bounce lighting. I'm very much an amateur and fairly mediocre but I'm trying to improve.

I also have some extension tubes and filters to play with- just haven't had time lately! I don't actually know what I'm doing!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know nothing about photography and as you saw with Mr Snowy I am the worse photographer in the world, but have to share my favourite photograph which only took me 3 hours to get.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> I know nothing about photography and as you saw with Mr Snowy I am the worse photographer in the world, but have to share my favourite photograph which only took me 3 hours to get.


Awww just lovely CC..if I hadn't reserved Little H I'd be on the phone for the one on the right


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

HB, your little Heathcliff is adorable, you chose the right kitten. xx

My kittens are little monkey's full of zoom juice


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> I know nothing about photography and as you saw with Mr Snowy I am the worse photographer in the world, but have to share my favourite photograph which only took me 3 hours to get.


CC... what a stunning trio and I love the blanket as a neutral background


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank You LZ, I did listen to your advise on background, I tried on a white background but the photograph didn't look right.
Took flash off but the photograph was too dark, so in the end I have that photograph, going to experiment more if kittens will sit still long enough.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I know nothing about photography and as you saw with Mr Snowy I am the worse photographer in the world, but have to share my favourite photograph which only took me 3 hours to get.


Lovely picture CC, 3 hours well spent 

Those babies are stunning, just love the little fella on the right :001_wub:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Great pic CC I love the one on the right too and the one on the left and also the gorgeous one in the middle! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Now the fun begins  I think someone is ready for their close up!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow that was quick!!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> Wow that was quick!!!


:laugh: I've been thinking about it for a very long time! Just wanted some advice before I took the plunge, very happy though, will just take time to get to know how it works!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Can't wait to see you practising. 

I've had mine out today and with the advice of everyone yesterday, been playing. I can't post the pics yet, there is a reason why, but I will soon. I took on board the 50mm prime lens, put it into M and set the shutter speed to 400 and the appeture? to 2.8. I experimented with the iso? but the light wasn't great so I ended up using 1600. With the natural light behind this worked and I was fairly happy with the results for a first attempt


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

M already HB! Go you!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

You sound like you're already getting the lingo HB! I think that's going to be half the battle! Looking forward to seeing your pics!

I've not really had chance to look at it today, but I did have to have a little play with it on auto with my babies. Most of them aren't fantastic, but I really like these two 





I can definitely already see what JP and Alix mean about fiddling with the fancy settings because auto doesn't always choose what is best, Annelis is a pale silver, but she looks very washed out in a fair few of the pics I took.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Those pics are great SusanM!!! The first one in particular - you've focused on the eyes perfectly - they are lovely.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you  Not too bad for a first go I don't think!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Thought this video might explain shutter speeds better than I can! Super cool stuff:


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Is it ok that ive crashed this thread just to look at beautiful furbaby photos?  (all mine are taken on my phone )


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

alixtaylor said:


> Thought this video might explain shutter speeds better than I can! Super cool stuff:


Thanks for that! I will be watching it with great interest, still only used the preset modes and the sports one isn't fast enough.



Could do with a week off to learn how to work it!



Sophiebee said:


> Is it ok that ive crashed this thread just to look at beautiful furbaby photos?  (all mine are taken on my phone )


Of course!  You can tell us if we're improving!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

alixtaylor said:


> Thought this video might explain shutter speeds better than I can! Super cool stuff:


This is great thank you Alix 



Sophiebee said:


> Is it ok that ive crashed this thread just to look at beautiful furbaby photos?  (all mine are taken on my phone )


You are always welcome but we'd love you to join in too xxx


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Took some photos today and thought it might be an idea to post them and tell you about the settings I used and any other useful info. But mainly just an excuse to show off my babies...  It's very cloudy and miserable today so tried to shoot in the window/direct daylight to make up for this.









ISO: 200
Aperture: 2.8
Shutter Speed: 60
White Balance: Daylight









ISO: 200
Aperture: 2.8
Shutter Speed: 60
White Balance: Daylight
As she's facing me in the photo I manage to get both eyes in focus, unlike the first shot which is more whiskers/nose/right eye.









ISO: 100
Aperture: 4.0
Shutter Speed: 160
White Balance: Daylight
4.0 f-stop is still quite wide so all the background/her body is out of focus, just her face in focus.









ISO: 400
Aperture: 2.0
Shutter Speed: 60
White Balance: Daylight
Away from the window so the ISO is set a bit higher, but not high enough to worry about. Aperture down low still so I can keep my shutter speed fast, but didn't manage to catch the focus quite right as it's just her nose due to the narrow depth of field. A lot of the time with auto focus you'll end up focusing on the nearest part of the cat to you, this is often the nose!

Also the funniest expression, she was not impressed by her new neckerchief to begin with...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Trying to remain focussed (haha) on the technicalities when you have posted such a breathtaking subject and taken amazing pictures of her

This is really useful info. It makes it so much easier to understand to see the settings and the pictures/results.

I have been struggling with the light in the house over the last couple of days. You have the aperture, shutter and iso settings all MUCH lower than I have been experimenting with, which is probably why I'm not happy with the results thus far. So I will start again with much lower settings for everything and see where we go from there. 

One last question though - to do with white balance. How do I adjust this?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Unfortunately I didn't keep a note of the settings I used for these (I must remember to do so next time) I think I had the camera on aperture priority though.

These were taken outside, a sunny winter's day, the day Gracie decided to take on her Breakfast at Tiffany's role - I was quite happy with how they turned out. I am trying to focus on the eyes and usually manage to get one in focus


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Only just noticed this thread, what amazing pictures. :001_wub:
My OH is into photography and has a couple of SLR's (I think), 
I have never really taken a huge amount of interest thinking that there is no way I could do the technical as I am a point and shoot kind of girl, but after seeing these pictures and wanting to get some new pictures of Oakley and Gypsie I think I may get some tutoring from him and see what I can do 
We have a stunning picture of Chilli on our wall that OH took many many years ago and being a black cat it wasn't easy, but now I want to add Gypsie and Oakley to the wall, so will be watching this thread and participating with interest.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Please join us Chillicat and borrow one of O/H's SLRs!!! Just start on auto setting and the camera will do everything for you. You'll be amazed at the difference between point and shoot and an SLR. 

I struggle with the technicalities - don't know half of what the terms mean but by copying settings from Alix and just playing with the settings I am learning a teeny bit at a time.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

HB there's sometimes an option to change the WB on your camera, or you can change it post edit if you shoot your pics in RAW format. On my camera there is a AF/WB button (not sure what it is on a Nikon sorry) that if you press you can amend the white balance with by turning the dial. AWB means auto-white balance, then you have things like a lightbulb, clouds, a house, a sun etc for the various WB settings


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's brilliant thanks JP. I've got that button but didn't realise what it was for.

Going on to RAW. I will do this as you suggest. When uploaded to the computer will they still be ok to be uploaded to photobucket/instagram etc in that format or do I have to do something with them first? I hope this makes sense.

I will get Lightroom this week as at the moment I am only using iPhoto to edit.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Most cameras shoot a RAW and JPEG format, so you can upload the JPEG to FB, here, photobucket etc unedited, but have the RAW file to amend  So it's the best of both worlds!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just about to take the cats for a walk in the snow this morning (in jumpers ) what settings would be best in these conditions?


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Light tends to bounce of snow so maybe adjust your exposure to compensate and the white balance to clouds (if it's cloudy). 

Oh and posting pics on here is my price


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

This was OH's picture of Chilli taken many years ago with his SLR and it is my absolute favourite one we have of her, sorry it's not a good copy it's taken on my phone we will have to find the original OH used to develop his own photos so it's on a slide somewhere. I will be chuffed if I can get similar of Oaks and Gypsie. I am really looking forward to the weekend and my photography lessons  arghh sorry it's sideways


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww it's lovely and I'm sure you will be able to get some great ones of Oaks and Gypsie was well. You're halfway there just wanting to have a goand once you've started there will be no stopping you!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I've not been avoiding this thread I have a flare up of Carpal Tunnel at the moment which is pretty painfull so not really been able to do much with the camera, but I did manage to get this picture this morning, there may be more wrong with the picture than right, but I think Gus looks stunning :001_wub:

It was taken in auto  but no flash.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful picture of Gus!!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mum to Missy said:


> I've not been avoiding this thread I have a flare up of Carpal Tunnel at the moment which is pretty painfull so not really been able to do much with the camera, but I did manage to get this picture this morning, there may be more wrong with the picture than right, but I think Gus looks stunning :001_wub:
> 
> It was taken in auto  but no flash.


Stuning picture, his maine is really coming through! It's the one thing Dante is lacking, a big bushy maine!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That's a lovely picture - I love the way the light is on his face.

He's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Blimey! What a picture what a photograph! LOL! Gus looks brilliant what a fab pic! X


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Stunning picture of Gus! What a beautiful boy he is!

If only this was in focus :lol:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Finally got some snaps of the terrible two! Just some quick ones after work, no special settings, but here are my babies all grown up!

Bea is fascinated by the fish tank! (Please ignore the state of the tank)









And Dante 







Love this one!



And this one



Too low an apeture on this but love his curly ruff


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Stunning photos Jellypi3, Dante is looking proper grown up! X


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> Finally got some snaps of the terrible two! Just some quick ones after work, no special settings, but here are my babies all grown up!
> 
> Bea is fascinated by the fish tank! (Please ignore the state of the tank)
> 
> ...


Dante is looking fab, he is sooo grown up. He looks amazingly like his Auntie Yoda although he is darker than she is....








[/URL][/IMG]

And of course beautiful Rhubarb 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Stunnig picture of Gus! What a beautiful boy he is!
> 
> If only this was in focus :lol:


Focussed or not, that is a great picture SusanM!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Loving your pics JP 

The one of Dante almost in profile with the black background is fantastic. The dark background makes him jump out of the photo.



And, Chloe's of Rhubarb is so clever - with the dark half of her face also in darkness - it makes a striking picture.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

chloe1975 said:


> Dante is looking fab, he is sooo grown up. He looks amazingly like his Auntie Yoda although he is darker than she is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Yoda is getting big! She is very much like Dante just paler! And Rhubard is very pretty, I can see where Dante gets his good looks from


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Loving your pics JP
> 
> The one of Dante almost in profile with the black background is fantastic. The dark background makes him jump out of the photo.
> 
> And, Chloe's of Rhubarb is so clever - with the dark half of her face also in darkness - it makes a striking picture.


Aww thanks HB, these were so rushed, I need some good day light to get some decent photo's! But yeh his color is really vivid, especially on dark colors. He's a very red boy!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Focussed or not, that is a great picture SusanM!!!!


Thank you 

Love the pics JP! Can't believe how grown up they are now!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Stunning picture of Gus! What a beautiful boy he is!
> 
> If only this was in focus :lol:


Just looked closely at this pic and realised you must have taken it one handed - now that's impressive!!!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

kellyrich said:


> Beautiful picture of Gus!!


Thank you 



Jellypi3 said:


> Stuning picture, his maine is really coming through! It's the one thing Dante is lacking, a big bushy maine!


Thank you  I love his little maine, he looks so grown up with it 



huckybuck said:


> That's a lovely picture - I love the way the light is on his face.
> 
> He's beautiful!!!!


Thank you  The light was pretty good then, so I was very happy with out it turned out 



Soozi said:


> Blimey! What a picture what a photograph! LOL! Gus looks brilliant what a fab pic! X


LOL. Thank you  I got lucky 



Susan M said:


> Stunning picture of Gus! What a beautiful boy he is!
> 
> If only this was in focus :lol:


Thank you 

I love your cats, their colour really shows up beautifully in photos, gorgeous picture 



Jellypi3 said:


> Finally got some snaps of the terrible two! Just some quick ones after work, no special settings, but here are my babies all grown up!


I love your pictures JP, but really love this one, Dante looks amazing and it shows his whiskers and eyebrow off perfectly


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

aww thanks M2M  He was behaving for once


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

OK, peeps, I need some advice!

Currently I only have a decent little compact camera, but a friend of mine is selling a two and a half year old Fujifilm FinePix sl245 for £70 - it's got battery, charger, software, cables and original box all with it still.

It's only a 'bridge' camera, so no changeable lenses as ar as I can tell.

So, is it worth going for?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I had a look at amazon and they are going between £125 and £145 so £70 sounds pretty good. When it was first released it was retailed at £219

It's a super zoom camera and the image quality looks decent. It's the next step up from your compact so I'd say that sounds like a bargain.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Thanks! I think I will  There goes the last of my Christmas money...


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes go for it!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Just looked closely at this pic and realised you must have taken it one handed - now that's impressive!!!


I did! And laying back because she insisted on being on my leg for that play session!


Mum to Missy said:


> I love your cats, their colour really shows up beautifully in photos, gorgeous picture


 Thank you! I'm trying to learn about lighting so that it'll show their colouring up the best


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

This isn't my photo or my cat , but how gorgeous is this kitten??


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> This isn't my photo or my cat , but how gorgeous is this kitten??


Ohhhhh :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

If I can just get a photo om my new Little H looking like that :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jellypi3 said:


> Yes go for it!


Went for it! Wil hopefully get it at Church on Sunday


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> Went for it! Wil hopefully get it at Church on Sunday


Brilliant - you've plenty of time to enter the comp then


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful Yoda, with Koda photobombing in the background lol x








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Because Huck has been feeling under the weather and a little depressed at the moment I took him a quick walk this afternoon to cheer him up. It was very bright outside and I took these mostly on the auto setting and aperture setting. I didn't have time to fiddle with manual but I'm quite pleased with the results.

The first pic is a little out of focus, the scond I just love his expression as he looks quite happy, really pleased with the profile of the third and I love the way he is sitting face on in the last. He's my handsome baby 

[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/057A1162_zpseddb02bf.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/057A1166_zps8fdab925.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/057A1180_zps4c916a92.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/057A1173_zps201938da.jpg.html]

What would be the best settings for similar pictures take outside on a bright sunny day?


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Can I play too?

Here are a couple taken today. We tried ventuing outside but the light was rubbish. Lyra is taking a leaf out of Gracie's book although it seems she can't quite pull off dignified like her sister!

I'm hoping that with the summer (it will come right?!) will come better lighting.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Because Huck has been feeling under the weather and a little depressed at the moment I took him a quick walk this afternoon to cheer him up. It was very bright outside and I took these mostly on the auto setting and aperture setting. I didn't have time to fiddle with manual but I'm quite pleased with the results.
> 
> The first pic is a little out of focus, the scond I just love his expression as he looks quite happy, really pleased with the profile of the third and I love the way he is sitting face on in the last. He's my handsome baby
> 
> ...


Huck's eyes are simply gorgeous. For seetings I'm a huge fan of the fallen leaves: they create some beautiful shaows in the foreground.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

chloe1975 said:


> Beautiful Yoda, with Koda photobombing in the background lol x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that with little Koda in the background! really made me giggle! Thanks!:ihih:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

jumbu said:


> Can I play too?


Glad you're playing too but can I have Gracie back now please 

Lovely pics of lovely Lyra Jumbu :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Some gorgeous photos. I had my first lesson today  think it may take some time to get used to it I have been using my OH's old Nikon D200, I am terrified of his newer ones at least this one he doesn't use anymore. 
At least some of the techy terms used in this thread are beginning to make more sense. 
The one thing I have learnt is Gypsie loves having her picture taken, she is a real poser whereas Oakley is completely the opposite and every time he spotted me with the camera he just closed his eyes , its ok though because I am going to keep practising and am pretty sure he will get so used to a camera in his face he will soon start posing too. 
I will try to get the pictures on the computer tomorrow, but want to take more in better light first.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well done Chillicat  and if you even understand just one of the techy terms then you're a better person than I am lol!!!

Please try to upload tomorrow and if you can remember what settings you used, even if only auto, can you let us know. I find this one of the most useful things to know!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Beautiful pictures HB 

Can I just talk briefly about cropping your photos, I take it they are cropped.

Please don't think I'm criticizing, I'm not, just giving a little advice 

The two pictures of yours I've singled out need to be off centered more, less background to the left and a bit more for him to be looking at on the right, for me this should stop my eyes focusing on his ears in the first one, the second photo you may have to cut out part of his tail from the picture (sorry Huck) but the finished photo will all the better for it 

I've added some before and afters of one of my pictures below to hopefully show what I mean 

/057A1166_zps8fdab925.jpg.html]







[/URL[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media
[/QUOTE]

The original picture before any cropping
[URL=http://s156.photobucket.com/user/clmg0/media/Gus/DSC_0023%20Small_zps58vn3nm5.jpg.html]

To much background to the left and not enough to the right where he's looking my eye is automatically drawn to behind Gus's eye and ear region, drawing me away from his face. (may just be me)


More background to the right where he's looking and in my opinion much better, the eye is now drawn to his eyes and face.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi M2M! you are right! it does make a difference to where your eye is drawn to I would never have believed it unless it was shown with before and after pics! I'm not a keen photographer at all and just use my phone but even with that I can crop photos to look better! Thanks I really can see what you mean! Now that's something I have learned today!:thumbup: X


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I am converted, I have put all of my photos that I took yesterday and this morning (over 100 ) on my computer and wow I love them. I have put a few on here, but so hard to choose favourites, Gypsie is much harder to get a decent photo of whereas Oakley's have so much more detail to my inexperienced eye.
This was my first photo taken, OH had put it on Program setting with ISO 400

This was first photo of Gypsie same settings as above

OH changed the settings, but can't remember what to 

Probably my favourite one that I have taken so far

One of Gypsie altered settings a bit for this one it was Apperture of 1.8


Still have a very long way to go and alot to learn, but am enjoying experimenting and am determined to get some decent shots for frames. Oh is starting me slowly and just letting me fiddle with the camera for a week and will then look back at my photos pointing out where I can improve.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Good post M2M, speaking with my designer hat on cropping is EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Hi M2M! you are right! it does make a difference to where your eye is drawn to I would never have believed it unless it was shown with before and after pics! I'm not a keen photographer at all and just use my phone but even with that I can crop photos to look better! Thanks I really can see what you mean! Now that's something I have learned today!:thumbup: X


Aww, thank you Soozi  there's alot more to a great photo than just taking a picture and if we all contribute what know, we should all be able to produce better pictures 



oliviarussian said:


> Good post M2M, speaking with my designer hat on cropping is EVERYTHING!!!


Thank you 

Have you got a hat then Dave!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Chillicat said:


> Well I am converted, I have put all of my photos that I took yesterday and this morning (over 100 ) on my computer and wow I love them. I have put a few on here, but so hard to choose favourites, Gypsie is much harder to get a decent photo of whereas Oakley's have so much more detail to my inexperienced eye.
> This was my first photo taken, OH had put it on Program setting with ISO 400
> 
> This was first photo of Gypsie same settings as above
> ...


Brilliant photos :thumbup1: I love the way you've highlighted the whiskers, I think my favourite is your favourite as well, but all lovely 

It's great that you are having a fiddle with the camera first, sometimes I look at pictures I've taken and think 'oh good grief, did I really take that' :nonod: and other times I think 'WOW, did I really take that'  but never be disheartened, we all learn by our mistakes and it ends up making us better photographers


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Mum to Missy said:


> Brilliant photos :thumbup1: I love the way you've highlighted the whiskers, I think my favourite is your favourite as well, but all lovely
> 
> It's great that you are having a fiddle with the camera first, sometimes I look at pictures I've taken and think 'oh good grief, did I really take that' :nonod: and other times I think 'WOW, did I really take that'  but never be disheartened, we all learn by our mistakes and it ends up making us better photographers


Thank you I am enjoying experimenting and as for the whiskers, both cats seem to have amazing whiskers for photos. I do think that I am finding it easier to take better photos of Oakley then Gypsie even though Gypsie is the one that loves the camera  
At the moment I am not even sure of the settings I am using, but am hopeful that I will pick this up as I go along.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mum to Missy said:


> Beautiful pictures HB
> 
> Can I just talk briefly about cropping your photos, I take it they are cropped.
> 
> ...


Wow - I totally get what you are saying M2M and hadn't even given it a thought before - I was always too busy trying to centre everything 

It's a really useful tip and I will remember to do it from now on - Thank you M2M


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Brilliant set of pictures for your first attempt Chillicat - I love the one of Oakley looking down too and the one of him asleep. Lovely :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Chillicat said:


> Well I am converted, I have put all of my photos that I took yesterday and this morning (over 100 ) on my computer and wow I love them. I have put a few on here, but so hard to choose favourites, Gypsie is much harder to get a decent photo of whereas Oakley's have so much more detail to my inexperienced eye.
> This was my first photo taken, OH had put it on Program setting with ISO 400
> 
> This was first photo of Gypsie same settings as above
> ...


Those photos are gorgeous chillicat!

I've been inspired by this thread, my mum has a DSLR that she said I could borrow, I've only ever used it on the auto setting before but I think I might have a play around with the different settings now


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

What's your opinion on this camera? Canon EOS M - EOS Digital SLR and Compact System Cameras - Canon UK

My brother (he works in film and photography) says he knows someone who has one, and for it's price (Argos is selling it pretty cheap) it's an amazing little camera, but I'm crap at telling what makes a camera good or not, so what do you think?


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Dumpling said:


> Those photos are gorgeous chillicat!
> 
> I've been inspired by this thread, my mum has a DSLR that she said I could borrow, I've only ever used it on the auto setting before but I think I might have a play around with the different settings now


Thank you Dumpling, I'd say go for it. It was this thread that also inspired me and I am so pleased with the results so far, I am loving playing around with the settings even my OH is impressed with the one of Oakley looking down. My problem now is remembering what settings I used and when to use them, but I enjoy experimenting.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> What's your opinion on this camera? Canon EOS M - EOS Digital SLR and Compact System Cameras - Canon UK
> 
> My brother (he works in film and photography) says he knows someone who has one, and for it's price (Argos is selling it pretty cheap) it's an amazing little camera, but I'm crap at telling what makes a camera good or not, so what do you think?


I've just had a look at a couple of reviews and your brother is probably right. It looks like a good quality compact system camera. They say the image quality is good. It doesn't have a built in flash and only 2 (I think interchangeable) lens but for a point and shoot it looks quite a good starting point and one that serious photographers would carry around instead of a bulky DSLR camera.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I've just had a look at a couple of reviews and your brother is probably right. It looks like a good quality compact system camera. They say the image quality is good. It doesn't have a built in flash and only 2 (I think interchangeable) lens but for a point and shoot it looks quite a good starting point and one that serious photographers would carry around instead of a bulky DSLR camera.


Thanks. 
They're selling the whole kit on argos for £200 (although they seem to reduce the price a lot, too, I've had my eye on it for a while now), including flash and the starter lens, and since I'd mainly be using a camera out walking, the size seems really handy.


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Here are today's offerings. I've been messing around with lighting and positioning. I know the one of the yawning isn't quite in focus - it was awkward as I couldn't use flash but he was obviously moving. Any ideas how to fix it in the future?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Love the one of Lyra bathed in late afternoon sunshine :001_wub:

I think you've done pretty well with the yawning too - it's so hard to capture them mid flow - in anything, when they're moving so quickly. I'm interested in what you can do to capture movement too so will be interested in any tips..


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm setting myself a new task for the next week or so, to find out how to take a good back lit picture, all mine love to sit on the windowsills so would dearly love to know how to take a photo without the camera being in auto 

I have a little note book somewhere I used for taking notes when I used to do a lot of wildlife and dog agility photos, so will dig that out and write down what works and what doesn't


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Apologies if this has already been covered and I've missed it...

But, these amazing photos have inspired me and I've just hinted to my OH that I'd like a new camera for my birthday (he's good with hints!).

So - with a budget of say £400ish - what is the best one to get? It's all so confusing! I plan on going on a course of which there are few up here in Manchester.. So will report back after I've been!

Thanks in advance for any recommendations!


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

Ignore me - just found SusanM's thread asking almost the exact same question!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think it is just wonderful that everyone is getting inspired with this thread and the comp 

To hear that people are asking for cameras for Christmas and borrowing O/H's etc is brilliant. We already have some wonderful photos of the PF cats but to be able to see lots more and put (cat) faces to names etc makes you really feel as if you know them personally and we are one little PF family :001_wub:


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I think it is just wonderful that everyone is getting inspired with this thread and the comp
> 
> To hear that people are asking for cameras for Christmas and borrowing O/H's etc is brilliant. We already have some wonderful photos of the PF cats but to be able to see lots more and put (cat) faces to names etc makes you really feel as if you know them personally and we are one little PF family :001_wub:


I think it's great too, it will probably be a while before I get round to a decent camera, but I should at least have a new phone with a slightly better camera soon, so I will persevere with that and do my best with what I have


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> I think it's great too, it will probably be a while before I get round to a decent camera, but I should at least have a new phone with a slightly better camera soon, so I will persevere with that and do my best with what I have


I don't really have that much interest in Photography JB but would really like to take decent pics on my new iphone! I'm just about to Google "getting the best from my iphone camera" I think I remember seeing something way back from a photographer using an iphone and giving tips on using phone cameras, he got some really good results.  X


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Some absolutely gorgeous pictures appearing in this thread! So pleased to see so many peopls excuse joining in, gives excuse to see your furbabies more often 

I have finally tried something other than auto settings! I put it onto A earlier, I have absolutely no idea what that means (anyone care to enlighten me?), the outcome were not the most infocussed pics, but I quite like them! And Orphelia's eyes look the almost green colour they actually are! (Think i'm obsessed with her eye colour, they are taking the most ridiculously long time to change and in certain lights they look a horrid muddy colour  )

So yes, here are a few! The bath is a good place for pics!









And one of my beautiful big girl, who takes amazing pictures because I think her eyes draw you in :001_wub:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

These are lovely Susan :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

I think the A is for aperture though no idea what it does!!!

What a good idea to use the bath for pics too. I'll try that one.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Soozi said:


> I don't really have that much interest in Photography JB but would really like to take decent pics on my new iphone! I'm just about to Google "getting the best from my iphone camera" I think I remember seeing something way back from a photographer using an iphone and giving tips on using phone cameras, he got some really good results.  X


If you find anything good on taking IPhone pics can you post it here? My next phone which I should be getting in the next month or so will be an IPhone I think


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

A is aperture priority mode, yes. What that means is you select the aperture (which controls depth of field, i.e. how much is in focus) and the camera calculates the shutter speed needed. There is also S (shutter priority) mode, where you set the shutter speed and let the camera decide on aperture.

Edit: On some makes these modes are labelled Av and Tv instead.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> These are lovely Susan :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> I think the A is for aperture though no idea what it does!!!
> 
> What a good idea to use the bath for pics too. I'll try that one.


Thank you!
Oh yes that would make sense! I have no idea what it does either, think I need to get the manual out!

The spotties love the bath, I got lucky she was just rolling around in there


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

AmsMam said:


> A is aperture priority mode, yes. What that means is you select the aperture (which controls depth of field, i.e. how much is in focus) and the camera calculates the shutter speed needed. There is also S (shutter priority) mode, where you set the shutter speed and let the camera decide on aperture.
> 
> Edit: On some makes these modes are labelled Av and Tv instead.


Thank you for this! I have M, A, S and P! So I should have altered something in that because my photos on A are slightly blurry.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Thank you for this! I have M, A, S and P! So I should have altered something in that because my photos on A are slightly blurry.


Having it set on A will cause it to slow down your shutter speed, which then causes the blurring. If on manual you could keep the same aperture as you had A on but stop your shutter speed going so low by increasing your ISO.

Lovely photos by the way!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> If you find anything good on taking IPhone pics can you post it here? My next phone which I should be getting in the next month or so will be an IPhone I think


Will do Hun! I haven't had time yet to have a good look.  X We might not be able to beat 'em but we can try and give them a run for their money! LOL!!!

Here's one I'm just about to read J&B...Get the iphone 6 or 6+ you won't regeret it!
10 tips and tricks for your iPhone 6 camera | Mobile Phones News | TechRadar


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Will do Hun! I haven't had time yet to have a good look.  X We might not be able to beat 'em but we can try and give them a run for their money! LOL!!!
> 
> Here's one I'm just about to read J&B...Get the iphone 6 or 6+ you won't regeret it!
> 10 tips and tricks for your iPhone 6 camera | Mobile Phones News | TechRadar


Thanks for posting that link hun  haven't had my 6 long so will have a read and a play


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

alixtaylor said:


> Having it set on A will cause it to slow down your shutter speed, which then causes the blurring. If on manual you could keep the same aperture as you had A on but stop your shutter speed going so low by increasing your ISO.
> 
> Lovely photos by the way!


I think I actually understand that! The shutter speed was definitely very slow, only managed to get the pic of Annelis because she wasn't moving! I will try out what you've said, think i need to write these things down, I keep forgetting what everything means 
Thank you!

Before I got my camera all my pics were taken with my iPhone 6  It's pretty good!


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

I can recommend the Camera+ app for editing iPhone pictures... Takes a while to get used to but lots of good features.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

LizzieandLoca said:


> I can recommend the Camera+ app for editing iPhone pictures... Takes a while to get used to but lots of good features.


Thanks for that L&L going to get that app! Is it free? I'm a bit of a scrooge! LOL! X


----------



## LizzieandLoca (Jun 30, 2014)

I got it free but I think it was some Apple promotion... Not sure if they are charging now! It's worth it if it's less than £5... I use it all the time.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm going to get it it's just over £2 so not much. Thanks again hun. X


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I am rubbish at this! If I put it on M, S or P it just takes black photos! A is an actual picture though


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

How weird Susan? They are totally black?

Check your lense is set to AF not MF (there might be a little switch on the lense bit) to make sure it's auto focusing.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> How weird Susan? They are totally black?
> 
> Check your lense is set to AF not MF (there might be a little switch on the lense bit) to make sure it's auto focusing.


Yeah, it's literally just a black screen :/ I have AF-A, AF-S, AF-C and MF and its on the first one. I'm liking the colour I get from A mode, but it's no good because shutter speed is so slow!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

That's so weird, i've never experienced this before. What Model is your camera?


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Susan M said:


> Yeah, it's literally just a black screen :/ I have AF-A, AF-S, AF-C and MF and its on the first one. I'm liking the colour I get from A mode, but it's no good because shutter speed is so slow!


One of your setting will be set too high or too low, check your aperture, ISO and shutter speed, if you play around until you can see something. Or your lens cap is still on, I do this all the time!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

It's the Nikon D3200. I have just turned the dial on the front and i'm getting pictures! But they're super dark, and i've no idea what i've now done by turning it. I am a lost cause!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

alixtaylor said:


> One of your setting will be set too high or too low, check your aperture, ISO and shutter speed, if you play around until you can see something. Or your lens cap is still on, I do this all the time!


Aha! I am on M and I whacked the ISO up and I have light pictures! I remember it's not good to have that up high though! I'm sat in a pretty dark room however just trying to work it out really!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Also check the exposure, that might be set low


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know how :laugh: I've found a video on youtube to watch! But it's an hour and I keep getting distracted, taking notes though! I've no idea how to adjust anything other than ISO at the moment! 

What would I do without you knowledgable people!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm not sure on nikon cameras but on mine, i turn it to the second "on" position (there's one that has a line connecting to the view window, thats the one i turn it to) then when I focus the lense (so go to take a shot but don't click all the way down) i can then turn the dial on my camera to adjust the exposure (if you look through the viewing lense and turn the dial a small line at the bottom will move to show the exposure)


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Battery died but I will try that in a bit thank you! Watched the whole hour video and it didn't tell me


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

We've been playing in the bath again! Annelis this time! I still haven't worked out anything but A, and I forgot to adjust the ISO and white balance so they all have a blue tinge! I really like the pictures except that though.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I actually think the blue tinge compliments their colouring beautifully!!! These are really lovely pictures!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I actually think the blue tinge compliments their colouring beautifully!!! These are really lovely pictures!


I rather like the blue tinge too


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

The white of the bath makes them look like professional shots!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> The white of the bath makes them look like professional shots!


I thought this too - I think it's a great idea to use the bath!!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

They are lovely pics Susan, i rather like the blue tinge too!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I actually think the blue tinge compliments their colouring beautifully!!! These are really lovely pictures!





JaimeandBree said:


> I rather like the blue tinge too





Jellypi3 said:


> The white of the bath makes them look like professional shots!





kellyrich said:


> They are lovely pics Susan, i rather like the blue tinge too!


Aww thank you so much! Blatantly using this thread to post pics of the babies and not keep starting new threads :laugh:
Lucky for me they love rolling about in the bath, I've just grabbed the camera when they've been in there  Took 200 of Annelis, and there were 12 I loved.


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Susan M, beautiful photo's, I like the blue affect as well  Your cats are stunning :001_wub:

I've been trying to take back lit photo's but without much success  must try harder, but my subjects wont sit still long enough for me to try loads of things  I may have to experiment with something that wont get bored first 

Then I took some of Evie, but not back lit.

Missy was my most patient subject, though probably my most difficult  The best of a very bad bunch  (the pics, not Missy 

F 9 Exposurre 1/100 ISO 400. no flash


F 8 Exposure 1/80 ISO 400


Now these I like, Evie was a cross between DivaDoll and Divy Diva this morning, but I thought the sun pattern fell beautifully on her face.

F 5.6 Exposure 1/125 Iso 360 no flash


F 5.3 Exposure 1/200 ISO 200 no flash


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

AWWWW lovely photos M2M and really useful having the settings too!!!
Thanks hun x


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Mum to Missy said:


> Susan M, beautiful photo's, I like the blue affect as well  Your cats are stunning :001_wub:


Thank you very much!

I absolutely adore those photos! Lovely to see some pictures of Missy, and those of Miss Evie are stunning, the lighting is perfect :001_wub:


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

We are thinking of getting a new camera as ours has died. We no longer have a laptop as hubby threw beer on it so my question is, can you plug a camera into a tablet to transfer photos? I know I am probably really thick asking this but I honestly don't know if it's possible and a camera memory card won't fit in my tablet?!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> We are thinking of getting a new camera as ours has died. We no longer have a laptop as hubby threw beer on it so my question is, can you plug a camera into a tablet to transfer photos? I know I am probably really thick asking this but I honestly don't know if it's possible and a camera memory card won't fit in my tablet?!


You may need to use your cable from your camera to your tablet. You can also buy an adapter for memory cards so it fits, they are only a couple if quid. Hope you can sort it our it really shouldn't be a problem. xxx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Soozi said:


> You may need to use your cable from your camera to your tablet. You can also buy an adapter for memory cards so it fits, they are only a couple if quid. Hope you can sort it our it really shouldn't be a problem. xxx


Will have to do a bit of reading then


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

daisysmama said:


> Will have to do a bit of reading then


You will be ok hun there should be a cable that came with your camera that will have a compatible usb connection. There's always a way round it. Good luck! xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'd really like to do a short beginners course on the basics of DSLR and wondered if anyone could recommend one, either in Bucks or online? I'd rather not have to go into London but will if they have the best courses.

I'd also consider a 1-2-1 training session as this might be more appropriate to what I am trying to achieve (better cat photos  ) but would prefer to go to someone recommended if I am going to spend that sort of money.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I went to a local photographer today for a couple of hours 1-2-1 tuition in learning to how to use my camera.

Although it was quite expensive, I learned so much in a short space of time and understand the basics how of to use the camera properly. I really feel it was worth every penny.

She explained everything clearly so it was easy to understand and I have come away knowing what I need to do to try to get the best photos. 

Now it's just a case of practice practice practice. 

The trickiest thing I've found is remembering where the buttons are to adjust the settings lol!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I went to a local photographer today for a couple of hours 1-2-1 tuition in learning to how to use my camera.
> 
> Although it was quite expensive, I learned so much in a short space of time and understand the basics how of to use the camera properly. I really feel it was worth every penny.
> 
> ...


You have the purrfect subjects to practice on  

Look forward to seeing more fantastic photos


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Taking action pictures.

As promised in another thread I'm going to try and talk through how I take action shots, this may not be the correct way of doing it, but it works for me and I've spent many years taking pictures of dogs doing agility and getting some decent shots and a handful of 'WOW, did I really take that' shots :lol: but also an awful lot that get binned that no one will ever see.

Taking action shots of cats is new to me and they are unpredicatable to say the least, but I'm getting there 

Firstly be out side.

Choose a bright sunny day, this will allow the camera to take fast pictures as more light will be getting in. Set your camera in Sport mode and automatic focus, this way you wont have to worry about anything other than the shot your trying to take, don't have the zoom up close, leave quite a wide area of space for your picture that way there's less chance of your perfect pictures being of a headless cat or just a tail 

Being aware of what your cat is about to do is important, if he/she is in a lazy mood you're hardly likely to get a decent action shot, when they're running or jumping around is best, watch your cat through the view finder, follow your cat through the camera, moving the camera as you go, while pressing the picture taking button down partially just enough to allow it to focus, dont wait for your cat to come into shot or your camera wont have the time to focus. My camera beeps when it's focused, then fully press the button and keep it pressed allowing it to take many pictures, again following your cat as you do.

I hope that made sense and it helps, it all takes less time to do than to explain.

Most importantly, practice, practice, practice, don't become despondent if you don't get a decent shot for the first few times, you will get better at both reading your cats actions and how to take the pictures.

These shots of Evie were a total of 11 pictures in one go, once my camera had focused on her I let the camera do it's thing following her as she jumped. Evie let me know in advance what she was going to do, so it was pretty easy to anticipate where she was going.

These may not be the best example as they seem out of focus to me, but you'll get the idea of what I mean.

This is the wide area of picture (sorry can't think what it's called ) allowing for quick movement, before cropping and my first inkling of what she was about to do,


Another 6 shots later


1 shot later, the best action shot so far, but still room for improvement.


The last shot in the sequence


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

These are super pictures M2M.

Now I don't have a sports mode on my camerahmmm (got AF)

Can anyone help - it's a canon DSLR?


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> These are super pictures M2M.
> 
> Now I don't have a sports mode on my camerahmmm (got AF)
> 
> Can anyone help - it's a canon DSLR?


Sports mode is basically Shutter Speed priority mode. You don't need a sports setting to take action photos, just plenty of light and set your shutter speed as quick as your settings will allow.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Fab Pics M2M they are great!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

What Alix said  It's called TV on the Canon HB


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So on a today like today - Spring sunshine, what settings should I be aiming for do you think?




As an aside, I was trying to take some portrait shots of Little H today in amongst his basket of toys and I just could not get him in focus. I was having to use Auto and AF because he moves around too much for me to be messing with settings but the camera just kept focussing on the toys in front of him, a complete waste of an hour this afternoon


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Great pics M2M! 


huckybuck said:


> As an aside, I was trying to take some portrait shots of Little H today in amongst his basket of toys and I just could not get him in focus. I was having to use Auto and AF because he moves around too much for me to be messing with settings but the camera just kept focussing on the toys in front of him, a complete waste of an hour this afternoon


Not a waste, a learning experience  The camera always focus' on the closest thing (well it does for me, don't know if there's a way to stop it).


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi I was wondering if anyone can help me I have a small cannon sure shot and I rarely use it, as I have no idea how to put my pictures on my iPad. I tend to use my iPhone as its so easy to put my pictures on the iPad via iCloud. But I would like to use my camera more often. Any help at all would be appreciated 

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've googled and I think there is an iPad camera connecting kit you can get.

How To Connect Your Camera And Import Photos To Your iPad Using An iPad Camera Connection Kit | 4XEM - Problem Solved.

I haven't read this though yet but at a glance it seems there is a way.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> I've googled and I think there is an iPad camera connecting kit you can get.
> 
> How To Connect Your Camera And Import Photos To Your iPad Using An iPad Camera Connection Kit | 4XEM - Problem Solved.
> 
> I haven't read this though yet but at a glance it seems there is a way.


Thank you HB  I will go down the apple shop and have a look round if not I will go on Amazon they are pretty good 

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

vivien said:


> Thank you HB  I will go down the apple shop and have a look round if not I will go on Amazon they are pretty good
> 
> Viv xx


I'd go to the apple shop and take your camera - if they have one you could ask them to show you how to use it, once you've bought it, if they're not too busy!!!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> I'd go to the apple shop and take your camera - if they have one you could ask them to show you how to use it, once you've bought it, if they're not too busy!!!


Thank you HB.That's a great idea. The guys down our apple shop are so helpful. You are supposed to book an appointment when you need help with a problem but very often I have walked in and they have helped me more or less straight away.

Viv xx


----------



## rustinj (Apr 13, 2015)

Short video i made of some of the local cats here where i live here in Manchester, England, if anyone wants to check it out ?,hope you like, link below, thanks 

*youtube video i made. here *:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Some tips please! I'm not having much success in taking photo's outside, I thought that was supposed to be easier! I'm having trouble with what setting to use so that the colouring is good.

Example of something rubbish, she looks really washed out



I had more luck on Wednesday, I went through pretty much every setting, I got a few goods ones, but colouring was still an issue. The good ones I got I have no idea what setting they were on :/
Exactly the same spot, first is too dark, then I must have changed something and I love the colouring on the second!





This I absolutely love, no idea how I did it


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

When outside I tend to find you need to watch the white balance and exposure. If the white balance is off you will get photo's that are too yellow or too blue (so sometimes auto is easier here). The exposure is also important because whilst you might need a slightly higher exposure indoor, outside you need to lower it (if it's sunny). 

I find practising your focal point is important for outdoor shots, because there's so much for the camera to focus on. I took some shots the other day of Dante outside but he wasn't enjoying it so I took him back in.

HB is the queen of outdoor shots, she's probably got some more advice? Maybe try a lower aperture for that blurred background effect that looks amazing outside!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

2 things spring to mind (but I'm no expert)

the first is white balance as JP said. When I had my lesson the photographer said she always has her WB on "cloudy" day even in the sunshine because we are in the northern hemisphere, we never get real yellow sunshine. 

the other was, I'm guessing it was late afternoon/evening? You have to be really careful of shadows and have the cats facing the sun otherwise they are immersed in shadow.

Hopefully someone else might be bale to shed more light (haha) on it!!!

Lovely pics all the same and great harness!!!


----------



## m1xc2 (Mar 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Okay I have checked, my white balance is on auto, I will try and remember to change that next time! What does exposure mean please? :laugh: I've mastered changing ISO but that's about it!



huckybuck said:


> 2 things spring to mind (but I'm no expert)
> 
> the first is white balance as JP said. When I had my lesson the photographer said she always has her WB on "cloudy" day even in the sunshine because we are in the northern hemisphere, we never get real yellow sunshine.
> 
> ...


It was 11am on Wednesday when it was clear sunny skies lol! When I thought it would be the best time, clearly not! I got a few good ones, I just have no idea how I changed it so many times :/ I need my back to the sun don't I, in the same way I have to be infront if the window not the cats?

Thank you! It's really too small now  Literally just goes around her tummy, seen a couple of he same style I like that I'll get though.



lizbsn said:


> OMG, where did you get that amazing harness??
> 
> (sorry, off topic I know...)


Pets at Home dog section  Thought it would be more secure as it's a walking jacket, wrong! Not a good fit either, so doubt I'll use it again :001_rolleyes:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure about exposure (exposure to light ??) How much light you're letting in to the camera????

I think taking photos in bright bright sunlight the hardest thing to do. I tend to take a mixture..so some on auto, some on aperture priority and some on shutter priority and see which come out best. I tend to think more about the light on the cat rather than keeping the sun behind me.so move myself to where their face is in the sunlight if that makes sense? 

I may be wrong here but because it is so bright and sunny, having it on shutter priority means you can use a faster shutter speed, so in theory more shots should be in focus. I keep the iso really low too. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Got some pics the other day of Dante in the sun (he hated every second of it, so only got 5 pics) 







This one suffered from bad exposure


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Bumping up so that it is fresh to new PF!!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Lovely pics JP, I found the exposure, I've got it set to 0 at the moment, had it on 1 at some point and it wasn't good I don't think!

Still not having much luck, getting very frustrated with it!

I had a thought though, do you think her colouring is making it difficult outside? She has a complete white undercoat, just the tips are coloured and obviously being silver she's pretty pale. Could be nothing to do with that, but it did cross my mind! 

Off to take pics of tiny fast moving monkeys tomorrow  Definitely haven't got the hang of moving targets so doubtful I'll get anything decent!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a great thread @huckybuck (Trying out new tagging feature there) just wish it could be made a Sticky.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey, tagging worked!! I just wish they would make it a little clearer when you've been tagged!!!



I'd like it to be a sticky too


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I tried to get some more action shots today and failed miserably


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Right. I have a glass of wine and a Saturday night and I am going to work out how to use the new forum! Definitely not an action shot but one I like - Heimdall enjoying the sun through a window.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Brilliant @Jonescat you have mastered pics (and a mighty good one at that) now what about tagging????? Cheers!!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Brilliant @Jonescat you have mastered pics (and a mighty good one at that) now what about tagging????? Cheers!!!





huckybuck said:


> Tagging success  Next task multi quote separate threads!!!.


Hmm this has potential....

And this is an edit....that seems to be new. Also my albums have arrived.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Can anyone help me with watched threads? At the moment in my preferences I have unpicked to watch anything. Yet when I go to watched threads in Home, every thread I've ever looked at or replied in seems to appear.


Any chance you can help me with this then? @Jonescat


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Any chance you can help me with this then? @Jonescat


What are we aiming for? I have found a "stop watching threads" in "Manage watched threads" @huckybuck


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I can't really start another thread  so I'll pop these pictures in here, nothing brilliant about them photographically but Divy Diva was on one this morning, she was growling all the time, it was quite funny


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Came across this image today, when I was learning I always found diagrams and cheat sheets super helpful. 










This one is also really good...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks AT - both really useful tools!


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

Great Thread!
I would love to know what you think of my photography so far. I got a Canon eos 650d for christmas and just learned by playing around with it.
Here are a good handful I took in the cattery.


Sorry the eyes are a little funny in this one, it is a save part through the Photoshopping process. I can no longer find the complete file, but I use the finished image as my facebook banner.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Awww lovely pics. You have obviously got to grips with your camera.


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

Aww shucks, I feel so lucky to have so many different felines to shoot, with my camera of course.


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

Some more pics I took recently. The tools posted on this thread really helped me better understand how to use my camera.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Guess who finally got a new camera? 
My brother surprised me with it yesterday, he'll be coming back from university today and will help show me the ropes.

It's a Canon EOS 500D and I love it so far, haven't a clue how to use it but I'll learn in time. Here's some quick snaps from earlier.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww those pictures are lovely!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

@The Cat Hotel gorgeous photos, I love the way you've focused on the eyes, the really draw you into the picture, stunning 

@Lyracollie lovely first attempts with your new camera  watch where the shadows are, it's best if you stand with your back to the sun, just watch that your shadows dont fall on your subject, love the fact in the first photo the face is completely highlighted and in focus, just beautiful. 

But, if like me, by the time you've moved to the best position, they've got bored and moved, it's really difficult to photo black cats, but practice makes perfect


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

This is a photo I snapped of Bramble the rescue kitten after a big meal. He loved snoozing on peoples shoulders, couldnt miss the oportunity to take a nice photo.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Gorgeous picture, he looks like such a sweetie!


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

This is an old girl we're caring for right now, she was focused on something outside. Ive set up a poor mans studio in an unused room. Basically its a couch infront of a large window with some fabric draped over it 
Sorry about the watermark im hosting this on our website.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lovely photo! Bet her parents will be pleased!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Gorgeous photos! Thanks for sharing!xxx


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Lovely photo! Bet her parents will be pleased!


She left today, they were very pleased


----------



## The Cat Hotel (Jun 10, 2013)

I feel like I hijacked this thread...

I took this recently and liked it to much I made it my new facebook banner!


----------

